# GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC



## dangee (12. September 2014)

*GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*

Nach langem Warten kündigt Rockstar nun offiziell das Erscheinungsdatum für PS4, Xbox One und PC an. Während auf den Konsolen am 18. November gezockt werden darf müssen PC-Spieler bis zum 27. Januar 2015 noch warten.


Grand Theft Auto V Release Dates and Exclusive Content Details for PlayStation 4, Xbox One and PC | Rockstar Games


----------



## addicTix (12. September 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*

6 Minuten schneller  
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...pc-version-release-datum-ist-nun-bekannt.html


----------



## ASD_588 (12. September 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*



> Grand Theft Auto V for PlayStation 4, Xbox One and PC will feature a  range of major visual and technical upgrades to make Los Santos and  Blaine County more immersive than ever. In addition to increased draw  distances and higher resolution, players can expect a range of additions  and improvements including:
> 
> -       New weapons, vehicles and activities
> -       Additional wildlife
> ...


hört sich interesant an hoffentlich werden wier nicht entteuscht.


----------



## Zerfall385 (12. September 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*

Aber wieso kann man es erst ab Januar fürn PC kaufen?


----------



## Cafry (12. September 2014)

Schade.

Habe gehofft es kommt noch dieses Jahr.

Nun gut jetzt hat man wenigstens Gewissheit.

Bzw. Jetzt weiss ich dass ich mich bis dahin anderen Sachen widmen kann 

Danke für die Info !


----------



## fxler (12. September 2014)

Frechheit. 
Bei allem Guten Willen, über ein Jahr für die Portierung auf den PC? 
Dass das Spiel richtig optimiert werden muss ist klar,  aber ein Jahr ist schon echt ne Nummer.  Andere Studios haben da ein ganzes Spiel fertig,  zwar kein Top Game aber ein brauchbares.


----------



## Kinguin (12. September 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*

Ach gut ding braucht weile ^^
Finde es absolut ok,hauptsache es gibt endlich mal nen Releasetermin und nen vernünftigen Pc Port 
Jedoch werde ich es Januar nicht zocken,da ich erst im Februar ferien habe und dann ist schon der Platz für Tw3 reserviert 
Ich denke irgendwann Sommer/Herbst 2015 gönne ich mir das Spiel


----------



## ASD_588 (12. September 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*



> Dass das Spiel richtig optimiert werden muss ist klar,  aber ein Jahr ist schon echt ne Nummer.


hast du schon mal gta 4 mit ner ATI/AMD grafikkarte gespielt?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (12. September 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*



dangee schrieb:


> Nach langem Warten kündigt Rockstar nun offiziell das Erscheinungsdatum für PS4, Xbox One und PC an. Während auf den Konsolen am 18. November gezockt werden darf müssen PC-Spieler bis zum 27. Januar 2015 noch warten.
> 
> 
> Grand Theft Auto V Release Dates and Exclusive Content Details for PlayStation 4, Xbox One and PC | Rockstar Games


 
Schon wieder müssen PC-Spieler länger warten. Aber gut, im Oktober/November gibt's eh viel zu viele Titel, da kommt man mit dem Spielen kaum nach. Nur eines will ich nicht lesen, weil Rockstar den PC-Launch auf ein taktisch ungutes Datum verlegt hat (das Fest des Kaufrauschs und der Liebe findet Ende Dezember statt ): "Künftig werden wir keine PC-Versionen mehr zimmern, die kauft eh keiner".

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Nightslaver (12. September 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*



ASD_588 schrieb:


> hast du schon mal gta 4 mit ner ATI/AMD grafikkarte gespielt?


 
AMD? Kann man das rauchen? 



			
				kevindersoziale schrieb:
			
		

> Frechheit.
> Bei allem Guten Willen, über ein Jahr für die Portierung auf den PC?
> Dass das Spiel richtig optimiert werden muss ist klar,  aber ein Jahr  ist schon echt ne Nummer.  Andere Studios haben da ein ganzes Spiel  fertig,  zwar kein Top Game aber ein brauchbares.



Findest du es nicht etwas unverschämt dich darüber zu beschweren? Sei lieber froh das es überhaupt für den PC kommt und weiterhin weiß niemand wie umfangreich die Verbesserungen gegenüber den alten Konsolen ausgefallen sind. Da es aber auch für die NextGen Konsolen erscheint kann es schon gut sein das man das Jahr halt für die Anpassungen gebraucht hat. Ich sehe daran jedenfalls weder etwas was "Frech" wäre, noch unverschämt.

@Topic:
Wird knapp werden, grade mal ein nicht ganzer Monat zum spielen bevor "The Witcher 3" erscheint. Na hoffen wir mal wenigstens das es von Release an gut spielbar sein wird und nicht so rumbuggt wie einst GTA IV.


----------



## Threshold (12. September 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*

Also doch erst im Januar 2015. 
Dann muss ich Weihnachten ja mit der Familie verbringen anstatt durch San Andreas fahren zu können. 
So ein Mist.


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (12. September 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*

Endlich mal ne konkrete Aussage von R*.

Ich freu mich drauf, jetzt hab ich eh schon so lange auf ne PC Version gewartet da kommts auf die paar Monate auch nicht mehr an


----------



## Rurdo (12. September 2014)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> hast du schon mal gta 4 mit ner ATI/AMD grafikkarte gespielt?



Ja, sogar mit nem AMD prozessor...
1090t und HD6970, ich kann es flüssig in HD und guten Settings spielen. Wer braucht schon unmengen von Schatten oder Sonnenstrahlen? 

GTA4 für PC war sowieso so ein Game dass man auch mit Highest End Hardware nicht auf 100% spielen konnte. Einfach schlechter Port.
Ich hoffe Rockstar hat daraus gelernt!


----------



## xHaru (12. September 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*



kevindersoziale schrieb:


> Frechheit.
> Bei allem Guten Willen, über ein Jahr für die Portierung auf den PC?
> Dass das Spiel richtig optimiert werden muss ist klar,  aber ein Jahr ist schon echt ne Nummer.  Andere Studios haben da ein ganzes Spiel fertig,  zwar kein Top Game aber ein brauchbares.


 
Vielleicht mal mitbekommen, dass die schon seit 2012 an GTA V arbeiten sollen?


----------



## Voodoo2 (13. September 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*



Threshold schrieb:


> Also doch erst im Januar 2015.
> Dann muss ich Weihnachten ja mit der Familie verbringen anstatt durch San Andreas fahren zu können.
> So ein Mist.


 
tja das nenne ich wirklich pech wenn deine familie so unerträglich ist

warum glaube ich das gta wieder so ein hardware fresser wird


----------



## Nostrex (13. September 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*

@Rurdo damit war eher die Releasezeit von GTA 4 gemeint, es hat über 2 Jahre gedauert bis es auf ATI Spielbar war 
Wenn ich mich nicht irre hat es sogar 6 monate gedauert bis man es mit einer ATI Karte überhaupt starten konnte


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*

Dafür kann AMD aber nichts wenn Rockstar zu blöd ist das Game richtig zu programmieren.


----------



## Fexzz (13. September 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*

Finds viel schlimmer dass in den neuen Features keine Heists auftauchen. Wurden die schon released oder sind die nun komplett gestrichen?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (13. September 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dafür kann AMD aber nichts wenn Rockstar zu blöd ist das Game richtig zu programmieren.


 
Müssen die das nicht jetzt für AMD richtig Optimieren? Wegen den Nextgen Konsolen.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (13. September 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*

die Verzögerung haben wir AMD zu verdanken wegen Mantle.
gg 10fps mehr mit ner Lappen CPU, dafür 2 Monate Verspätung.


----------



## Threshold (13. September 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*



Fexzz schrieb:


> Finds viel schlimmer dass in den neuen Features keine Heists auftauchen. Wurden die schon released oder sind die nun komplett gestrichen?


 
Ich tippe dass das auf Eis gelegt wurde.



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Müssen die das nicht jetzt für AMD richtig Optimieren? Wegen den Nextgen Konsolen.


 
Die Konsolen sind SoC APU Chips. Das ist was anderes als eine CPU plus Grafikkarte.
Aber ich tippe dass Rockstar die Zeit nutzt um gleich die Mantel Schnittstelle zu integrieren.
Dann haben AMD Besitzer natürlich sehr gute Karten.


----------



## The_Dragon (13. September 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*

*Moin moin!*

Ich freu mich riegsig auf das Spiel. _Ich brauch bis dahin nur ordentliche Hardware. ^^_

Der Grund für die Verzögerung liegt angeblich im Feinschliff der PC-Version.

Siehe Links:
GTA 5: PC-Version braucht mehr Zeit für den Feinschliff
Rockstar Explains Why GTA V PC Is Delayed, Needs More Development Time To Be Amazing & Polished | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming


*Mit freundlichsten Grüßen
The Dragon*


----------



## Bensta (14. September 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*

Veröffentlichung also noch dieses Jahr, super. Da bin ich dabei.


----------



## Knogle (14. September 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*

Ich hoffe ne GTX 660 reicht

Die erreicht bei GTA IV schon 95 Grad


----------



## Bunny_Joe (14. September 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ne GTX 660 reicht
> 
> Die erreicht bei GTA IV schon 95 Grad


 
GTA IV war aber eher CPU limitiert.


----------



## Threshold (14. September 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*

GTA 4 ist inzwischen uralt aber läuft immer noch schleppend. Halt eine miese Portierung.
Wenn man bedenkt wie lange Rockstar schon an der PC Version von GTA 5 bastelt dann muss das Ergebnis ja gigantisch werden.


----------



## rackcity (14. September 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*



Knogle schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ne GTX 660 reicht
> 
> Die erreicht bei GTA IV schon 95 Grad


 
die 660 wird denke ich reichen. aber bei den 95 grad würde ich mir gedanken machen. besonderst bei gta IV.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (14. September 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*

Und ich hoffe auch, dass Rockstar diesmal den Bullshit mit der VRAM-Grenze weglässt.
Als ob die Entwickler dort alle BlödMarkt-DAUs sind und nach dem VRAM gehen.


Nach dieser Logik ist eine GT640 4GB besser als eine HD7970 mit 3GB VRAM.


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (14. September 2014)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Schon wieder müssen PC-Spieler länger warten. Aber gut, im Oktober/November gibt's eh viel zu viele Titel, da kommt man mit dem Spielen kaum nach. Nur eines will ich nicht lesen, weil Rockstar den PC-Launch auf ein taktisch ungutes Datum verlegt hat (das Fest des Kaufrauschs und der Liebe findet Ende Dezember statt ): "Künftig werden wir keine PC-Versionen mehr zimmern, die kauft eh keiner".
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Fest des kaufrausches und der liebe ende Dezember?... Hmm du meinst bestimmt... Silvester


----------



## Dee7734 (14. September 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*

Bin auch mal gespannt. Habe es zwar am Releasewochenende auf PS3 durchgespielt, jedoch auf Grund der Onlineruckelpartie nicht wieder eingelegt. 

Ich freue mich sehr auf das PC Release und hoffe, dass dieses mal die Portierung gelungen ist und man nicht wieder manuell CPU Kerne zuweisen muss.


----------



## Eckism (14. September 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*



Nostrex schrieb:


> @Rurdo damit war eher die Releasezeit von GTA 4 gemeint, es hat über 2 Jahre gedauert bis es auf ATI Spielbar war
> Wenn ich mich nicht irre hat es sogar 6 monate gedauert bis man es mit einer ATI Karte überhaupt starten konnte



Quatsch. Ich konnte damals GTA 4 von Anfang an zocken. Das Problem war, das manche HighEnd Rechner Probleme hatten und weniger Leistungsstarke Rechner überhaupt keine Probleme hatten, von den Nachladerucklern mal abgesehen.
Hatte damals nen Opteron 175 und ne HD4870 1GB.


----------



## CSOger (15. September 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*

Bei mir lief GTA 4 mit ner Ati (4870 1GB) am Release Tag,wenn man das so nennen konnte.
Aber schon die Anmelde\Regestrierungs "Prozedur" war nen schlechter Witz.
Games for Windows,Online Aktivierung, Securom Kopierschutz,der lustige Social Club usw.
Die Onlineanmeldung um im Game überhaupt speichern zu können,wurde dann kurzfristig von Rockstar lahmgelegt. 
Da Rockte die erste Zeit mal überhaupt nix.

Edit:
Habs seit der Zeit nich mehr installiert gehabt.
Interessiert mich ja mal wie es jetzt läuft.
Gleich mal auf die Platte damit.


----------



## Zeus18 (16. September 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*

Ich freue mich echt schon derart auf das Game. Werde es mir für den PC anschaffen.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (17. September 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*



Zeus18 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich echt schon derart auf das Game. Werde es mir für den PC anschaffen.


 
Ich würde es an deiner Stelle nicht Day 1 kaufen und erst Tests abwarten.
Denn ich bezweifle, dass deine 2-Kern CPU das Spiel mitmachen wird.


----------



## DarkIdea (17. September 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*

Ich finds klasse, dass man nun endlich Gewissheit hat und weiß, wann das Spiel endlich rauskommt.
Ich freu mich schon riesig aufs Release! Schade, dass es nicht noch vor Weihnachten rauskommt, da hätte man wenigstens Urlaub


----------



## marvinj (17. September 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*

Hätten se mal vor Weihnachten releasen sollen... Hoffentlich ist das Game awesome


----------



## Goyoma (17. September 2014)

marvinj schrieb:


> Hätten se mal vor Weihnachten releasen sollen... Hoffentlich ist das Game awesome



Ja, dass stimmt. 

Wäre marketing technisch die beste Idee gewesen.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. September 2014)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Ich würde es an deiner Stelle nicht Day 1 kaufen und erst Tests abwarten.
> Denn ich bezweifle, dass deine 2-Kern CPU das Spiel mitmachen wird.



Haha ne davor wird schon komplett aufgerüstet , keine Sorge.


----------



## lukazrt (23. September 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*

Ich glaube Sie haben die Veröffentlichung des Spiels verzögert um mehr auf der Xbox und PS4 zu verkaufen. Nichts anderes und ich kaufe Ihnen nicht irgendwelche großen Änderungen ab.


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*



marvinj schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist das Game awesome


 
Everything is awesome.


----------



## SoCloseToToast (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*



lukazrt schrieb:


> Ich glaube Sie haben die Veröffentlichung des Spiels verzögert um mehr auf der Xbox und PS4 zu verkaufen. Nichts anderes und ich kaufe Ihnen nicht irgendwelche großen Änderungen ab.


Ist auch mein Gedanke. Bisher lässt mich das alles komplett kalt. Habs mal für 2 - 3 Stunden auf der PS3 gespielt und hatte einfach kein Spaß damit gehabt ...


----------



## Lyran (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*

Habs direkt bei Amazon vorbestellt als das möglich war, finde die Verzögerung gar nicht schlecht, dann wird die Bachelorarbeit doch noch was


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*

Ich freu mich auch schon wie blöd auf GTA V 

Erstmal 2 Wochen Urlaub zum release beantragt


----------



## Zeus18 (2. Oktober 2014)

Ja ich bestelle es später auch mal vor bei Amazon. Will ja nichts verpassen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*

Mal eine ganz kurze und ernst gemeinte Frage. Warum ist das Spiel so aggressiv? Ich habe vor 20 JAhren auch gerne Egoshooter gespielt,
aber es waren immer Phantasiewelten, in denen man Monster mit Kettensägen erlegte. Das war einfach witzig. Wenn ich aber die Videos
zum Spiel sehe und eine reichlich reale Stadt und reichlich reale Szenen sehen, frage ich mich, welche kindlichen Programmierer durch eine
Stadt rennen wollen, um jedem Passanten, Gangmitglied oder Polizisaten eine aufs Maul zu hauen.

Oder hat das Spiel auch irgendwelche aufbauenden Seiten? Kann man Fabriken kaufen etc?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: GTA V am 27. Januar 2015 für PC*



Rotkaeppchen_online schrieb:


> Mal eine ganz kurze und ernst gemeinte Frage. Warum ist das Spiel so aggressiv? Ich habe vor 20 JAhren auch gerne Egoshooter gespielt,
> aber es waren immer Phantasiewelten, in denen man Monster mit Kettensägen erlegte. Das war einfach witzig. Wenn ich aber die Videos
> zum Spiel sehe und eine reichlich reale Stadt und reichlich reale Szenen sehen, frage ich mich, welche kindlichen Programmierer durch eine
> Stadt rennen wollen, um jedem Passanten, Gangmitglied oder Polizisaten eine aufs Maul zu hauen.
> ...


"Old man yells at cloud"


Auch damals war GTA im Grunde das was es heute ist. Zwar in 2D und mit schlecht aufgelösten Grafiken, aber immer noch das Gleiche. Dein Post hört sich für mich eher danach an, als würdest du die Entwicklung der Computergrafik nicht verkraften. Was meinst du mit "real"? Für mich sind das immer noch Pixelhaufen, die nichts menschliches ansich haben.


----------

